

Biggest Eyewear Company Signs On With Google Glass - mau
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/25/technology/biggest-eyewear-company-signs-on-with-google-glass.html?_r=0

======
PalUk
Great move, what Google Glass really lacks is a posh sparkle. Ray-Ban and
Oakley frames for Glass should make it so much more appealing for people in
trend. It's when Fashion helps Technology.

